# Need tips for removing yellow residue from chrome after oxalic acid bath



## mrak1127 (Jan 21, 2016)

I soaked some old chrome fenders and rims in oxalic acid bath and when I rinsed with water some yellow residue remains and won't scrub off. These items came off a barn find where the chrome was pretty rusty and by looks I thought the plating was questionable to begin with. The rust is gone but the chrome plating is pitted and stained yellow from the acid. I've done these baths before and the yellow rinsed off without too much effort leaving clean chrome, but even with a mild scrubbing the yellow remains. 
Anyone have some info or tips on getting that yellow crud off? I've tried several things and nothing works. I'm guessing it's probably because the chrome is too worn and weathered from being exposed to moisture for so many years. Time for a re-chrome.
Since it has dried on now, anybody have the fix for removal of the yellow remaining? I'm sure it's been answered previously but I couldn't find the thread.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Boris (Jan 21, 2016)

You might try the aluminum foil and water tip that rustystone2112 suggested in my "Bronze Wool" thread. I was using 0000 steel wool prior to that thread and it seemed to work OK with oxalic acid residue on chrome like yours. Any scuffing or dulling from the steel wool really doesn't make the chrome look much worse than it already is. I haven't given anything an oxalic bath since I purchased the bronze wool, so that method is yet untested by me. I imagine it would work, but it's just so expensive, I don't think I'd waste it with this much surface to cover. Thus the aluminum foil or steel wool suggestion. But as always, this is just my opinion.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 22, 2016)

Try another dip to reactivate the chemicals and don't let it dry on next time.. I know,,, that yellow, once it's dry it's fricken hard. Alternatively, easy to come off when wet and or the acid is active. . Got some stuck on spokes and have figured if I ever wanted to screw with em, that's what I'd do. Because, I've had it show up when soaking for long periods and it's not so hard when fresh.


----------



## mrak1127 (Jan 24, 2016)

It was an overnight soak so when the hot water cooled off that might have been the culprit. Thanks for the tips, men...I'll try them this week.


----------

